# My horse won't stop :(



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I ride a very head strong TB. I'm thinking that for you some work at respect might be good. Practice halting and half-halting her at the walk and trot. If she does not stop when YOU want her to, either make her stand still longer or work harder, whichever one she hates more. I know you said she was fine at the walk and trot, but I don't think it could hurt making SURE she's listening and respecting you at the lower gaits before you move into the canter. When you get to cantering, keep her at a lower speed. Make sure your arms are bent and not straight, and are not too high or too low. Then, when she is getting too fast, half-halt gently but firmly and keep your legs off of her sides. If she doesn't listen to this, actually HALT and make it "No more Ms. Nice-person" time :lol:. Keep practicing this until she gets the idea, but if both of you are starting to get frustrated bring it back down to the walk and trot and make sure to end on a good note. Don't practice this every single second of every day though as she will get bored. Switch it up a little but remember to keep at it.

Good luck and I hope I helped! I'm sure you can get it done!!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Half halts, stopping, transition work will help. Do this in walk and trot. You don't /have/ to canter every time you ride, so work up to it, make sure the horse is nice and relaxed under you, and you shouldn't be using your reins to stop and pull him back, that should come from your seat and legs. If you use your hands, he'll just pull against you and use his neck like a fifth leg.

If he does tank, use your inside leg, and bring your inside hand over your thigh, bringing the outside hand for slightly and turn him on a tight circle, he'll drop out of the canter. 

You need to use your inside hand to control the speed, don't use half halts too fast, let him feel them, and sit back, and sit back again, and work him on a circle.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree with DuffyDuck. I would also try working on applying your leg and seat aides and not just relying on your reins.


----------



## All Shook Up (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, first off, do you know how to stop a horse that bolts/goes off at gallop? You just take your reins in one hand, reach around with the other, and pull his/her head around. A horse can't gallop in a circle. 
Anyway, all the horses I ride, including my own, know "whoa" and when you say it they do it...no matter what. Simply start with a halter and teach them by walking then "whoa" and make them stop. Reward them. Continue on in riding at the w/t until he stops as soon as you say it. Then try it on a lunge line, until he gets it at w/t/c. Finally, do it riding at the canter. Reward every try. It is good thing to have...especially when in a bad situation. Also, make sure you aren't grabbing with your calves and/or leaning forward while cantering. Many horses take that as "go faster." especially TBs. Hope this helps! P.S. All of our horses speak English lol  so we don't mind saying "whoa" "walk on" "easy jog" "trot" "trot on" "canter" "canter on" "back" and "step over" and so on lol.


----------



## Chestnuts73 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thankyou sooooo much guys.That is a lot of info to work with so thanx again....
might go for a ride either today or tomorrow so i will keep u posted


----------



## Chestnuts73 (Oct 14, 2011)

WOO HOO!!!! I did a bit of work in our lounging ring tonight.Anyway i started off by leading her around with her bridle and a lounging rope and then i would stop her and say ''whoa'' then i would do that at a trot then i tried it at the lounge too and she was great (she did get lazy at the end though).....i will keep doing that for the next couple of days and see how things go......
so i thought i better say a big THANX again


----------

